# Meme's and Pics -- PLEASE KEEP THEM CLEAN!



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh Lordy!!!!!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Those are great! Keep em coming. Don't know where you guys find these but hilarious.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

This is destined to surely fail just like the other threads that got tossed.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Couple new sheriff s in town though

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

KaGee said:


> This is destined to surely fail just like the other threads that got tossed.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

It'll surely be fun while it lasts though.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

KaGee said:


> This is destined to surely fail just like the other threads that got tossed.


That did it. You're officially kicked off the OGF Pep Squad.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> View attachment 464874


that hit home LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> View attachment 464879


LOL


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Survived 65 years last Thursday, got a shirt:

Dennis


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

KaGee said:


> This is destined to surely fail just like the other threads that got tossed.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Matt63 said:


> View attachment 464931


You should really think about switching the monies with the wife/kids and the food.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Gotta be some hunters here lol
> View attachment 464916


I don't know how many time's I told the editor You CAN NOT use my likeness in any fashion LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

lawrence1 said:


> View attachment 464935


OMG LMAO


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

How to handle an aging wife.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

One afternoon a lawyer was riding in his limousine when he saw two men along the roadside eating grass. Disturbed, he ordered his driver to stop and he got out to investigate.
He asked one man, "Why are you eating grass ?" "We don't have any money for food," the poor man replied. "We have to eat grass." "Well, you can come with me to my house and I'll feed you," the lawyer said.
"But sir, I have a wife and two children with me. They are over there eating grass under that tree." "Bring them along," the lawyer replied.
Turning to the second poor man he stated, "You may come with us, also." The other man, in a pitiful voice, then said, "But sir, I also have a wife and six children with me!" "Bring them all as well," the lawyer answered. They all entered the car, which was no easy task, even for a car as large as the limousine. Once under way, one of the poor fellows turned to the lawyer and said, "Sir, you are too kind. Thank you for taking all of us with you."
The lawyer replied, "Glad to do it. You'll really love my place. The grass is almost a foot high."


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

These.....are......HILARIOUS!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Ever see a cat fish.









I know its been on here before but one of my favorites.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Lewis said:


> View attachment 464966


a lot of truth in that one time it took me a half hour to unhook a key that got stuck


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Family fourms if I would not want my kids to see it it's gone


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you, Tom.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thank you, Tom.


lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Matt63 said:


> Did u even see the post


Yes I saw it after it was deleted


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmmm, I dont know...if in doubt I ask.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> View attachment 465039


Good one, Bob. I'm not so sure that day will ever come! How will I know when it happens?


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 465046


I get it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Good one, Bob. I'm not so sure that day will ever come! How will I know when it happens?


Couldn’t tell you. It hasn’t happened to me yet.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

View attachment 465080


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 465049


How about middle and front legs


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

M R DUCKS said:


> How about middle and front legs


This reminds me of the turkey that Madden would roast every Thansgiving. Wasn't it him?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> This reminds me of the turkey that Madden would roast every Thansgiving. Wasn't it him?


Yep!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

M R DUCKS said:


> How about middle and front legs


Looks like a couple of chickens are stuck someplace they shouldn't be 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## scottrod (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Morning! Heres my 2 cents...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

cfg


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You guys cause too much work closed to many reports on political


----------

